# Men in Knitwear Calander....mmmmmm...



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.stitchseekers.com/men-in-knitwear.html

Not bad, not bad at all..
Wonder which month has FR in it????:goodjob:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HAVE MERCY !!! What a beautiful calendar ! THANKS for sharing !!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

February makes me snicker.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

SLobber slobber


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Wonder which month has FR in it????


Pictures. 

We need pictures!!!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

So should we dress up the men we have and make our own calendar? There wasn't much knit stuff in there, was there?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think so, hotzcatz! Here's my contribution!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

hotzcatz said:


> So should we dress up the men we have and make our own calendar? There wasn't much knit stuff in there, was there?


I can try to get my dh to pose with his 'camo' knit beanie I made him, but I kinda doubt it would be calendar worthy--especially since it would be shoulders and up that he'd let me get a picture of. With a hat on, that's pretty much all beard, nose, and hat!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka I want to see Philip in the socks you made for him! he has beautiful legs . I really like that picture of him in his sweater but you have so many good ones of him. I bet you could make your own calendar.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmmmm... Maybe I _should_ make my own calender...

He does have nice legs!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hey! and what about my husband's feet!?!?!?! and his neck -and his biggo noggin'?

he has posed for me several times! He's an awesome model!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Count mine in!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Alas, my man is all about flannel.

There are some very handsome menfolk in these pictures!


----------

